# 1/8th scale P.E. #1975 rolls out of the shops today



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My son and I rolled out our 1/8th scale P.E. #1975 out of the shop today for a photo shoot. I built this wood caboose about 36 years ago. We are building a second 1600 series Westinghouse-Baldwin electric for my son to join with my Baldwin electric built 34 years ago. Last May 2015, my son decided the old caboose needed to be reworked and brought back to former glory. So today he finished the last of the details and rolled it out for the photos. The car is loosely based on P.E.'s #1975 (a former Lehigh Valley caboose).




























So after 13 months of sanding, restoration and painting, here's how she rolled out today.























































The roof lifts off so the caboose can be used as a conductor car when we are running. The upper jump seat is for the adults and that can be removed to give a safe seating area for the grandkids. Under the cupola, are the electronics for the lights for running at night. There are lights in the cupola and in the lower "office" area. All controlled separately and all have their own dimmers. The marker lamps are controlled by dimmers. There is a control box which contains a timer mechanism for all the lights on the car. there are three positions. Center off, one direction the lights come on automatically as soon as the car rolls a few feet and stay on until the car comes to a stop. They stay on while stopped for five minutes and then automatically turn off. The other direction, the switch keeps the lights on as long as you want. They don't turn off automatically in this position.

The final detail to add to the car is the P.E. lettering. This will be hand painted by a local sign painter here in Burbank. The nice part is that I don't have to transport the car to his shop.......he will come here to my home to do the painting. Very convenient and a very fair price. No decals on THIS car.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks very nice
Dennis


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dennis.
Some taken later tonight.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

really special!

thanks for sharing


----------

